# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  شفرة الرياضية tnt

## الجديدي

*شفرة الرياضية tnt* *21 درجة شرقا* *على قمر**Eutelsat W6 @ 21.6° East* * اسم القناة
Ariadia tnt * *  القمر* *Eutelsat W6* * التردد**11651**V* *  15710 * * النظام* *Biss**   الشفرة*  *KEY : 1234560065432100*  *
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

===================== +شكرا يابوب مع احلى تقييم لعيونك+ =====================

----------

